# dálky v zrcadle sklínky z prolhané skříňky na civění



## Mišo

Album "Tekuté písky", pesnička "Vůně", Karel Kryl spieva:

3. Schůzku nahradíš schůzí, belháním chůzi, povykem klid,
vůně piva a kvásku nahradí lásku, Boha a cit,
[: klec co náhražka křídel, kulturní příděl za umění,
*dálky v zrcadle sklínky z prolhané skříňky na civění*. :]

_Hm, tu asi Karel myslel nejakú špecifickú vec, mne nie známu._


----------



## winpoj

Že by televize?


----------



## texpert

Jak se vlastně slovensky řekne civět? Myslím, že v Krylově době by nezaváhal ani posluchač od Trebišova - televize vypadala jako skříň a chrlila jednu nehoráznou lež za druhou.


----------



## Mišo

winpoj said:


> Že by televize?



Hej, je to televízor.



texpert said:


> Jak se vlastně slovensky řekne civět? Myslím, že v Krylově době by nezaváhal ani posluchač od Trebišova - televize vypadala jako skříň a chrlila jednu nehoráznou lež za druhou.



Civieť. Máš pravdu, ale aj tak ma to mohlo napadnúť.


----------

